# Q7 Trailer Hitch



## s4 fan (Mar 24, 2007)

I'm looking to put a hitch on a Q7, but the dealer is telling me its going to be 1200 to get the parts from Audi. This seems very steep since the towing package is a 550 option at time of ordering. Does anyone know of an aftermarket receiver that works with the Q7?
Thanks


----------



## AudiMechanic (Nov 28, 2005)

porsche carbon ceramic brakes are a $8k option. To buy all the parts seprate is well over $20k.
Its much cheaper to get the parts already installed on the car. That $1200 includes the hitch itself, but also the wiring kit for it and the control module. Most any trailer place can weld a hitch onto your Q7 (yikes, thats scary) but id hate to see how they hack into your wiring harness to set everything up. Keep in mind that you will also be looking around $600 for installation to install the wiring and module and to put the hitch on the rear bumper needs to be removed as well as the rear cover. FYI


----------



## jperryrocks (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Q7 Trailer Hitch (s4 fan)*

Yeah, it really sucks when I have to tell my cutomers it's 1200 for just the parts and another 5 hours worth of labor. It can run $1700 by the time when you're done with everything.
Get it from the factory for 550.


----------



## ehd (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: Q7 Trailer Hitch (jperryrocks)*

Sounds correct. I paid $1k for all OEM hitch parts (receiver, wiring, ball & mount, plug housing w/flap, cover, etc.) and $650 for labor to install the OEM hitch on my 07 FSI v8 TReg. I ordered the factory hitch, but the dealer said the order didn't take! (so, the parts were allegedly @ cost)








Granted, it is a very nice hitch setup







I've heard some pay $2k+ for the OEM hitch install on at TReg.
Even if you get the factory installed hitch, they don't give you the ball & mount, nor the wiring plug housing -- which wil cost $175 - $250
I assume the Q7 is very similar;


_Modified by ehd at 8:49 AM 5-11-2007_


----------



## aggie88 (Jun 22, 2007)

Back in Jan, part of the reason I passed on a Q7 was becasue the one I wanted did not have factory tow. Don't know why the salesmen are oblivious to the tow accessory sold by Audi USA because he told me the same thing. about $1200 for parts - at his cost!!! Well look here: http://audi.flemington.com/dsp_accessories.cfm $776
But of course, you only get a 5500 tow rating as non-factory tow cars do not have HD alternator and I believe HD trans cooling.

_Modified by aggie88 at 3:32 AM 6-22-2007_


_Modified by aggie88 at 3:33 AM 6-22-2007_


----------

